# Fichiers récents Acrobat



## morane (10 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour. Quelqu'un sait-il comment effacer la liste des fichiers les plus récents ouverts par Acrobat Reader sous Mac OS X ? Je ne trouve aucun cache pour cette application ! Merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Novembre 2004)

morane a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour. Quelqu'un sait-il comment effacer la liste des fichiers les plus récents ouverts par Acrobat Reader sous Mac OS X ? Je ne trouve aucun cache pour cette application ! Merci


 dans le fichier "Acrobat Reader 5 Prefs.plist" situé dans "maison"/Bibliothèques/preferences, mais attention, sa suppression réinitialise totalement Acrobat Reader (première utilisation).


----------



## DeniX (11 Novembre 2004)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> dans le fichier "Acrobat Reader 5 Prefs.plist" situé dans "maison"/Bibliothèques/preferences, mais attention, sa suppression réinitialise totalement Acrobat Reader (première utilisation).




bonjour

Avec Acrobat Reader 6
Aller dans Maison/Bibliotheque/Preferences
Ouvrir le fichier com.adobe.Reader6.0.plist avec TextEdit
Avec la fonction "Recherche" localiser les fichiers récents à supprimer
Effacer les lignes concernant ces fichiers
Enregistrer et refermer
Le menu "Ouvrir un fichier récent" d'Acrobat Reader n'affiche + que les fichiers de votre choix

Denis


----------



## morane (11 Novembre 2004)

Merci à Pascal et Denis


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (16 Novembre 2004)

morane a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour. Quelqu'un sait-il comment effacer la liste des fichiers les plus récents ouverts par Acrobat Reader sous Mac OS X ? Je ne trouve aucun cache pour cette application ! Merci


Bonjour morane je te conseil d'utiliser Onyx pour ce genre de probléme, tu verras il s'occupe de la maintenance et du ménage de ton Mac sans aucun risque...http://www.titanium.free.fr/french.html vas aussi là http://www.osxfacile.com/rub_entretien.html


----------



## LionelMacBruSoft (17 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour,

Pour les questions sur le format PDF / Acobat / Reader / PDF interactif...

Tu peux t'inscrire sur le forum AbracadabraPDF :
http://www.forums.abracadabrapdf.net

Cordialement.
Lionel.


----------

